
Technician keeps computer made in 1959 still humming along - sohkamyung
http://www.asahi.com/ajw/articles/AJ201907280007.html
======
wumms
Yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20566779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20566779)

